# Black Beetles in Cricket Box??



## TheCryptid (Oct 9, 2018)

Hey everyone! Brand new reptile owner here, and I've noticed this black beetle in my cricket box. I read up some stuff saying he was there to eat up dead crickets and stuff like that, but I wanted to make sure.

Why exactly is he there? Can I feed him to my 2 month old leopard gecko safely? If not, what's the best way to get rid of his once I finish this box?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Dermestid beetles - they are OK.


----------

